# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  reputation power??

## kunyen

mau tanya tentang reputation power.. 
reputation power bisa minus gak? apa hanya bisa plus reputation power saja?
selama ini, saya liat reputation power plus terus gak ada yang minus.. 
walaupun ada post yang dianggap tidak baik yah...

nb: cuma mau tanya aja loh..

----------


## mario85

hmm kayaknya rep power ga ngitung quality tapi quantity saja om...

klo ga salah jaman awal kois dulu baru dibikin forum sepi klo ada pertanyaan2 butuh waktu lama nunggu response nya maka si bos beryl bikin rep p, biar orang lbh tertarik buat posting baik saling share,memberi solution,mengajari, n bertanya...
tapi mungkin skrg ini malah sedikit menjadi boomerang karena org2 jadi lbh mengejar jumlah posting saja tp jg ga ada salahnya juga karena kita juga mencari fun di forum ini cmn masalahnya klo ada hal2 penting jadi agak repot juga...
just my humble opinion peace...

----------


## mario85

eh sori salah arti rep power ya ga ngerti juga deh artinya saya kirain status champion nya sori2 peace

----------


## bolukukus

Btw, reputation power apaan yah?? Sori newbie gak gitu ngerti...

----------


## tosailover

Om Beryl mana ya? hmmm...

----------


## itox

Menu-nya ada di Tab Experience itu juga buat apa ya??

----------


## tosailover

Ada experience segala jadi berasa main game RPG hahaha

----------

